# Why can't CP shoot?



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

When he got drafted into the NBA I thought shooting was one of his biggest strengths. I know he was one of the 3-point shooters better shooters in the country in college. Then NBA preseason last year he was putting up 3's at .581 (7-12), I thought he would be a great shooter. Now his shot doesn't ever seem to go in. What's the deal?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Lebbron said:


> When he got drafted into the NBA I thought shooting was one of his biggest strengths. I know he was one of the 3-point shooters better shooters in the country in *college*. Then NBA preseason last year he was putting up 3's at .581 (7-12), I thought he would be a great shooter. Now his shot doesn't ever seem to go in. What's the deal?



He knows this and supposedly he's been working on his 3pt shooting. He says his brother is in his ear often about it. But isn't the 3pt line in college different from the NBA line? Maybe this is why he hasn't adjusted yet. But when he does, look out! LOL!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

College line is 19'9, NBA line is 23'9 (top of the key)


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

HKF said:


> College line is 19'9, NBA line is 23'9 (top of the key)


Obviously, but I thought he was adjusted when he was nailing them in the preseason. I guess that's too small a sample size.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Adjusting to the NBA line isn't hard, you can get the right stroke in a couple of practices, but it is tough to mantain it while in a game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Because it wouldn't be fair to the rest of the NBA


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Because it wouldn't be fair to the rest of the NBA


 :laugh:


----------

